# Sportsman 850 vs Brute



## Col_Sanders

First off, I love my Brute. Its been a good bike and I havent had really any issues with it. BUT I've had it a few years and I'm thinking I'd like to try something different. I want EPS and wouldnt mind a more comfortable ride. I'm not really a Can Am fan and I dont want less power or ground clearance so that leaves Polaris. I have never ridden one, just sat on it. I know they are faster than the Brute, but how do they compare in clutching and torque? Does the exhaust set your leg on fire? How about working on them? 

I know Polaris's issues since I do have a RZR...Their axles and bearings suck. Other than that, how are their ATVs?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Ive got a 2013 850xp and to me its no where near a brute in low end power have great top end though. Hardest bike ive ever snorkled. Rides like a caddy. Gone spend 1k plus on a lift to fender any thing 30s and above. Powersteering is nice. 
If i was to do it agian id buy a new brute hands down without a second thought. Weakest axles on the market. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thanks for the input! Believe me, I know Polaris axles and bearings suck. I have read that the new 850s are hard to snorkel. I'd definitely miss the torque but I like their 4x4 system better than Kawie's and a smooth ride would be nice. It would also be nice to not have exhaust burning my leg in the summer. I wish Outkast would make lifts for Brutes.


----------



## bigblackbrute

The popo does have so good qualities about it. The 4wd is awsome and so is the ride. They are alot bigger body wise and stable in deep stuff. But its just not a brute. Lol

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bruteman19

My 850 does get pretty warm on your right leg but not near as bad as the brutes.


----------



## JLOWERY

I like my 850 I did the triangle stealth snorkel on my 850 and it wasn't too bad. As far as power from 10-15mph on my 850 will kill a brute I've owned 3 850's and 5 Brute 750's theres just no comparison on ride quality the 850 is 10x better. They won't wheelie like a brute not from like of power their just so dang heavy. I've got the Orange Madness LE with EPS and I will say Polaris plastics aren't the quality of the Brutes seams don't match up tight and just don't seem to have the quality of paint that the Brutes do. They're both good bikes but they both have their place.


----------



## bruteforce3

I got a 550 and it's done me good! Worse thing happened is my belt tore up, and I clear 29.5's no lift.


----------



## JLOWERY

I can clear 30's on mine as well.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Well i know it deff wnt clear 31s

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## JLOWERY

If you turn your shocks up it will. I tried to find some pics of mine but I changed phones and lost all of mine.


----------



## JLOWERY

Here's my old 2011 on 29.5 law 2's cleared fine no lift


----------



## bigblackbrute

No it will not. The 31s will rub the rear floorboards real bad.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## talleyman01

have been wanting to know the same question for a while now. It really seems that a lot of people are going to popo and the kawies are falling fast. I have a 05 and it has been a decent bike but not what I expected. my wife has a 07 700 efi and the only thing I can say Is I find myself riding it more and more (while mine is getting fixed) and on a second note EVERYTHING is so much cheaper to fix. so please lets have some more input here thanks guys


----------



## bigblackbrute

Ill say this if i was to do it over id bought a 2013 brute and never thought about a polaris. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## JLOWERY

Naw I doubt 31's would clear I said that they would clear a 30


----------



## JLOWERY

I've had 2 2012 850's and not had one problem. Outer control bushings seem not to last long but hell it might take 5mins to replace each side and about $10. I like the Brutes but I never see myself buying another unless it's to resale they're ride quality just plain sucks compared to almost all of the other Big Bore bikes out they're and they just ain't keeping up with the competition. They really need to come out with something bigger and more horsepower than the brute it's pitiful when you can buy a bone stock Can Am or Po Po and have more HP that most built 840 Brutes.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I guarantee ya no popo atv will keep up with a 840 brute and I agree with the competition, they need to step their game up but when I never cruise over 30-40 and have all the bottom end I can ever need then my brute will work for me, but I ain't a racer anyways I just like to turn tires in the nasty but with all that said if I bought a new bike right now it would be a POPO


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha u contradict ur self sometimes tonka


----------



## duckincrazy92

You can buy the Polaris 1000 cheaper. A dealer near me has 2012 left over for 6998 plus tax


----------



## brutemike

Didn't think there was a 1000!


----------



## adam6604

my dad is a big Polaris guy, and he always points out the problems with my brute...lack of grease nipples, design of parts, how often the **** thing breaks down.. i'm honestly going to be happy to get away from my brute. It sure is fun with how much low end Torque it has, but that's about all I like. lol


----------



## gtsum2

Brute is much more sporty than the xp. Much lighter and more low end power, but the xp will walk away from it mid range and up. I wanted more sport, so I got a brute last year. I had a 12 Polaris for a few months...it did me good, but the thing is big and heavy. Put elkas on the brute and now it is almost as comfy as Polaris and far more sporty handling on fast trails.


----------



## lilbigtonka

No just putting facts out I am not brand biased by no means I like them all but they all have their place also....one I will prolly never own again tho is a cat my old one put a bad taste in my mouth....I have a love hate relationship with Polaris for different reasons same with Kawasaki but Hondas I ain't got nothing but love for lol


----------



## bigblackbrute

Yeap a popo wnt even dream of hanging with a 840 brute and wnt hang with a std bore h/c brute either. To me only 2 advantages a popo has is good ride and true 4wheel drive. Brutes way easier to maintain and mod plus performamce parts are through the roof on popos. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Mud magnet 2

I just bought a 2013 550 xp w/power steering.....and I love it! I rebuilt the front diff this winter and even though it works...better....it's still not as good as the Polaris's. I love my brute, but my next big bore will probably be a Polaris.


----------



## JLOWERY

bigblackbrute said:


> Yeap a popo wnt even dream of hanging with a 840 brute and wnt hang with a std bore h/c brute either. To me only 2 advantages a popo has is good ride and true 4wheel drive. Brutes way easier to maintain and mod plus performamce parts are through the roof on popos.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


I've raced 2 840 Brutes and they couldn't hang on top end now these were Flint 840's though. As far as the HC 750's from 20mph on passed them and kept on going. I like the Brutes I've owned a truck load lol but just too much stuff goes wrong. My next bike will be an Outty 1000.


----------



## bigblackbrute

JLOWERY said:


> I've raced 2 840 Brutes and they couldn't hang on top end now these were Flint 840's though. As far as the HC 750's from 20mph on passed them and kept on going. I like the Brutes I've owned a truck load lol but just too much stuff goes wrong. My next bike will be an Outty 1000.


Then ur 850 must be special or something is bad wrong with mine. Im not a fan of top end anyway dosent do u any good in the mud. 850s might have power but not a lick of raw torque like a brute. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## duckincrazy92

The way I ride I love my Brute but I've never road a 850


----------



## NMKawierider

A guy I ride with...actualy there are two of them that own 850 XPs. Never raced either but I can say they have no trouble keeping up with me and...I have to push mine a little to keep up with them..Great machines in my book.


----------



## brutemike

bigblackbrute said:


> Then ur 850 must be special or something is bad wrong with mine. Im not a fan of top end anyway dosent do u any good in the mud. 850s might have power but not a lick of raw torque like a brute.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


I don't get it either because I road a an 840 and the 850popo and I just cant even imagine the 850 hanging with the 840. That 840 was sick and when I road that 850 I was not impressed at all with the power maybe on the top...... end it would get it. Like for Dale at DSC to chime in on this he knows his ground times.


----------



## JLOWERY

Bottom end a Brute has it but on top end the Po Po will out run it. My 2012 will run 82 on the 26's and it's pretty well bone stock other than a K&N it don't even have a programmer. I've owned quite a few 750's and I've never had one run over 72mph on the GPS. If you really do some work to the 850's clutching they got the low end. The 840's I've owned and rode were Flint motors that's all I'll say about that sure not a DSC or Big Kevs motor. But you take a Bone Stock 750 and a Bone Stock 850 there's no comparison and I'm not a big Po Po fan now jump on a new Scrambler and you'll laugh at the Brute.


----------



## gtsum2

Scrambler has no bottom end compared to the brute...mid and top for sure, but certainly not bottom


----------



## gtsum2

There r no worse feeling stock clutches than popo...I hated mine...I have never ridden a clutched Polaris though...


----------



## bigblackbrute

JLOWERY said:


> Bottom end a Brute has it but on top end the Po Po will out run it. My 2012 will run 82 on the 26's and it's pretty well bone stock other than a K&N it don't even have a programmer. I've owned quite a few 750's and I've never had one run over 72mph on the GPS. If you really do some work to the 850's clutching they got the low end. The 840's I've owned and rode were Flint motors that's all I'll say about that sure not a DSC or Big Kevs motor. But you take a Bone Stock 750 and a Bone Stock 850 there's no comparison and I'm not a big Po Po fan now jump on a new Scrambler and you'll laugh at the Brute.


All my 2013 will do is 70 on stock tires. I rode a new scrambler the day i bought mine wasnt really impressed that much..it was fast but not 13k fast. Plus my 850 has a mind of its own. It engages the front diff whenever it feels like it and has almost caused me a broke arm due to it. The paint is already peeling off and ive broke all but 1 stock axle. Im waiting on the front diff to explode any minute. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bruteman19

My stock 850 did 80 and it stayed with an 880 brute. The 880 had me off the line but around 30mph I started gaining on him.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Guess mine was built on friday then. Mine is screaming to get 70-71. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute

Plus im not looking for speed. I want raw torque and power to spin the tires in sure enough nasty stuff and its not there on the 850. Guess coming from a built brute and building and riding big brute motors i was just expecting way to much. On the good side it rides like a caddy

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## JLOWERY

Logan has his clutched he could tell you more on the difference you get by clutching the 850's I know he was turning 31's with ease


----------



## towerdude

Gotta try to keep it apples to apples guys. I just recently sold my 09 Brute 750 and test rode the 13 Brute and 13 850XP both with EPS. I bought the 2013 850xp with EPS. I think I may like the EPS on the 13 Brute a little better but overall I like the 2+ inches of extra suspension, factory storage, factory winch, 26" tires on 14" wheels, and narrow seat width that I recieved for only $43.18 more than the Brute. The Brute feels a lot sportier in the 0-10mph range (15mph it becomes about even) where I really like my power but I can compromise the small margin in giggle factor for everything else. Stock vs Stock the only checkmark I can give Brute a win in is wheelie riding.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

Oops. Guess its time to change my signature to reflect PoPo ownership huh?


----------



## brute12

I agree with tonka i didnt buy a big bore atv an put 29 outlaw 2s on it to be a speed machine i bought it to turn the s**t outta the tires in the gumbo where it matters most not the blacktop thats why i keep buyin brutes i love there clutching and low end torque my buddy has a can am renegade an seems to always want to ride mine because of the pick up down low..


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Brute all the way, popo axles and drive train suck 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

It's all in what u want....


----------



## JLOWERY

12bf750blackbetty said:


> Brute all the way, popo axles and drive train suck
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Put some real tires on a Brute and you'll see just How weak brute axles are been there done that.


----------



## duckincrazy92

As far as top end I seen a 850 tearing up the drag strip at busco beach last night.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

JLOWERY said:


> Put some real tires on a Brute and you'll see just How weak brute axles are been there done that.


Man I got 30 backs on it and Im not rough on it, it does what I need it to plus more. I got the tires I just have throttle control

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## Scbruteforce1991

I have owned both a stock 09 750 brute and a 09 850 and the brute has held up way better! The polaris has trouble spinning the same backs the brute spins with ease. Ride and top end are all teh polaris has over the brute but its a B***H to work and really expensive parts.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I will put my 850 up against any 840 brute out there... I have ridden with guys that have them. They are strong WHEN they are running but put a GOOD clutch like Airdam in the 850 along with good tune and I can guarreentee you no 840 brute will run off and leave an 850. Spend some money on a bigger cam and some head work and well..... you get the picture. The low end with stock clutching or even a clutch kit want really compare to the brute BUT your also talking about a bike that is around 100lb lighter as well. With the Airdam its a totally different story. The low end is much improved, enough so that I could wheelie even when I was running 34" terms. 

The newer axles are not very strong one the 850's but what stock axles... and before you go saying oh canam and brute force stock axles are much stronger..... No they are not! I have seen guys break stock axles on the first ride with big tires on just about every brand out. You want to ride hard well stock axles just arent going to cut it.

I had a mechanic tell me the other when we were talking about a guy in group that is having to get his 2013 3 month old brute motor rebuilt that with brutes its not a matter of IF the motor will go out its a matter of WHEN the motor will go out.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I like the 850's and brutes but will say it is much cheaper to work on a brute and who cares which one is faster when we are rolling huge tires.... your gonna hear all the bad about both brutes seals and this and that then popo axles and front diffs this and that.....they are all the same you get what you know and if you know none then get the one you think looks cooler and learn it.....when it is said and done they all break and brutes motors are actually really good just gotta maintain them so that mechanic I wouldn't let work on my stuff lol.....my ford is better then your dodge everyone knows it is a pissing match when it comes to this but we still throw money at same crap our toys and that's that.....


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Well I can't agree with you on the brute motors but the rest is a true story.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well most brute motors that have problems have been one of 2 things ran hard and put up wet or water in motor and no bike usually likes water in crank.....lol but we can agree to disagree that's fine but I have a 08 brute that lives in mud and water and haven't went into motor yet and you have a 2010 850 that you already rebuilt haven't ya.....not saying mine is better because I know it isn't just making a statement my motor isn't junk like your mechanic and you I guess think


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Yes I have rebuilt mine BUT it was also a year and half after I swamped it at Copiah Creek. You get water in a brute motor and its toast. 

We are just going to have to agree to disagree like you said and leave it at that. Kinda beating a dead horse here I feel. lol


----------



## Saintsation

Ok I will say this if you get WATER in any kind of motor you will eventually have problems down the road especially sandy water !! The only way you get away with it is if you split the casings and clean everything out!! The flush with everything still intact doesn't get all water spots out or sandy spots I've seen this more than once!! To avoid all this STAY out the water these machines cost to much $$$$$ as for popo vs brute I have never rode a popo but love my brutes power low end torque if I could only get rid of the heat on my left leg that come from my super pro muzzy exaust I would love it more!! lol fight on !!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Stay out of the water, lol.


----------



## Col_Sanders

JLOWERY said:


> Put some real tires on a Brute and you'll see just How weak brute axles are been there done that.


 
Gotta disagree with you there. I'm running 31s, Xtreme 2" lift, HL springs, shocks cranked up. I'm about as tall as you can get on stock suspension (in the rear anyway). Over 1100 miles and still on stock axles. The only issue I have had is seals. I rebuilt the front diff because I let the seals leak too long and the bearings went bad. I've replaced 2 front engine seals and maybe 4 rears. Also 2 sets of ball joints and a set of suspension bushings. 

Now, my RZR 900....by 1100 miles I had replaced 2 full sets of wheel bearings, 4 Rhino axles, 1 stock axle, 2 water pump seals, 2 front diff seals, steering column shock, 2 tierods, suspension bushings, lower radius rods, driveshaft u-joints, and carrier bearing. The Rhino axles were faulty IMO. Shrek, Texasmudder, and Filthy all saw that. I also exploded 2 rear shocks but that was 100% my fault.

Polaris quality is not on par with Kawie and I know that. I'm just sick of my leg burning, the rough ride (but I still want ground clearance), and the bad steering. Basically, with a Ploaris I know I'd have to replace axles and tierod ends right off the bat and would be doing more maintenance. I just wanted to know if the better 4x4, smoother ride, and EPS was worth it.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Me too. I never had any axle problems on my '07 w/ the 29.5 laws, even when I had 12's up front on SRA rims.


----------



## Ladds914

[QUOTE="JLOWERY, post: 275435,


----------



## Ladds914

Hahah yah right not 30s stock


----------



## Polaris425

Not sure how the new brute's are holding up, but the older ones never had problems with 30" tires, as long as you put in some different clutch springs. I rode hard on 29.5 OG Laws on stock axles and never broke one. 2" HL lift.


----------

